# Declaring war!!!!!!



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Bb guns much funner!


----------



## K. Trout (Nov 17, 2008)

My war with the little critters started back in 2007 when I bought my new Sierra 2500HD. I popped the hood a couple of weeks after I bought it to find they had been up in the engine compartment and pulled out a lot of the under hood insulation. Next stop was Bass Pro Shops for a new Benjamin pellet gun and Ace Hardware for some rat traps. I have taken out many of the little critters over the years but as I type this I see 2 red squirrels chasing each other near my storage shed. Looks like it's time to dig out the traps and dust off the Benjamin.


----------



## Woodmike111 (8 mo ago)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> On chipmunks. Got way too many running around the yard, in the garage all over.
> Last 2 days I'm minus 9 of them. All by the detached garage so far. Rat traps are deadly.


Go get em!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

A dog proof trap works really good for stripped rats.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I live in a city, but we have them at our house. They make a mess out of our bird seed feeders. We have a miniature poodle, so have to be careful with rat traps. I use peanut butter, and stir some seeds into it with a butter knife. Set the trap, and cover it with an inverted milk crate to keep the dog away. I smush most of the peanut butter under the trigger, so they have to work to get it all. If they clean it off without springing the trap, I just reset it. They'll get too comfortable at some point, and get caught. 

At our cabin, I use the bucket/water/sunflower seeds method. Truly deadly. I got 5 in a few hours one day this summer. Really knocked the overall numbers down between last summer, and this summer. If you have birdseed feeders in a woodsy, rural setting, you will have Chipmunks.


----------



## georgeb (Sep 17, 2008)

I have a .22 pellet rifle with a 16 power scope on it. I have killed 10 so far since i bought the new scope. I am trying for 2 more that are way out from my upper deck where I shoot from. It is a challenge to try as it is shooting at a moving dime size target from 100 to 200 feet away. Great practice for Deer hunting


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

birdhntr said:


> I take a five gallon bucket and fill a little over halfway with water.
> Lean a plank to the top.Then sprinkle sunflower seeds with the shell around and up the plank and put enough in the pail to look like it's full of seed.
> They float.
> The chipmunks not so well!!
> ...



Best way to eliminate large numbers of rodents, Hands Down! Cheap too.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I set a rat trap out on the backyard and it caught a chipmunk instead. I felt bad so I skinned it and tanned the hide for something that my cat could play with. It was a fun little side project. I just used salt and a degreaser solution. It actually turned out pretty good. 



If I ever get a couple more I'll make Mike a hat...


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Talked to a buddy yesterday and he trapped a chipmunk in a water bucket trap this weekend. The critters had been getting in his house through a hole he didn't seal. Tom said the critter swam for over two hours and eventually he felt bad and relocated him to a park. I'd have just held him down underwater for a few minutes but my buddy has a soft heart....plus his wife had a small emotional event over the drowning attempt!


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I got one today using sunflower seeds in trap. The squirrels keep them away from my bird feeder.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

birdhntr said:


> I take a five gallon bucket and fill a little over halfway with water.
> Lean a plank to the top.Then sprinkle sunflower seeds with the shell around and up the plank and put enough in the pail to look like it's full of seed.
> They float.
> The chipmunks not so well!!
> ...


Just tried that. We'll see if I get any. I could put a few around to cover more area.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Just tried that. We'll see if I get any. I could put a few around to cover more area.



I haven’t tried it yet but I bought an extra, extra large stainless steel mixing bowl from a restaurant supply store. There's another version of rodent trap that uses peanut oil and a few seeds sprinkled on top. The rodents get an oil bath and cannot escape the slippery slope of the bowl. Dude on YouTube has a video where he catches em by the dozen or more.


----------



## ncgreg (Dec 26, 2010)

The havaheart #1025 trap has been a winner for me. Attach a milk jug cap to the treadle and fill with black oil sunflower seed and place along an edge where they frequent. Only trouble is it will catch em so fast it will wear you out keeping up with it. Dunk the trap in a plastic tote full of rain water to dispatch em, rebait, and catch another! 
Nails red squirrels too.
Cheers!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

6Speed said:


> Talked to a buddy yesterday and he trapped a chipmunk in a water bucket trap this weekend. The critters had been getting in his house through a hole he didn't seal. Tom said the critter swam for over two hours and eventually he felt bad and relocated him to a park. I'd have just held him down underwater for a few minutes but my buddy has a soft heart....plus his wife had a small emotional event over the drowning attempt!


A glove and a hard squeeze is quick for little chipmunks.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Or if you live out in the country "PULL"!


----------



## Clairebear (Mar 28, 2021)

We have a trap available here in Ontario called the "Tom Cat", that has me in the high teens on Chippy's and red squirrels. Bait with peanut butter.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Chunks of mice bait. Secure bait with twist ties.


Carnivorous Bastards!
I usually feed them a 39 gr. mini mag HP... Chew fast rodents!💊


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

PunyTrout said:


> I set a rat trap out on the backyard and it caught a chipmunk instead. I felt bad so I skinned it and tanned the hide for something that my cat could play with. It was a fun little side project. I just used salt and a degreaser solution. It actually turned out pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alvin hates you.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Got 6 more yesterday. To my surprise 5 were in the bottom of the bucket I set out. I saw one in there earlier but not 5. Gonna put out a couple more around the yard. Wife doesn't like that way but tough. Makes 20 so far.
Maybe put one at the neighbors house, she says lots running around there too.


----------

